

Revolver: An Automated Approach to the Detection of Evasive Web-Based Malware [pdf] - TomH_NL
https://seclab.cs.ucsb.edu/media/uploads/papers/usenix2013_revolver.pdf

======
TomH_NL
I was wondering if the PoC source code of Revolver is made publicly available.
I was hoping to use it in my graduation project :)

